# Another Woodpecker Tremolo



## tdukes (Oct 21, 2019)

It has the LMS falcon knobs on it now. I plan to get blue magpies with my next order.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 21, 2019)

Nice paint job!  LED placement is strategic.


----------



## DGWVI (Oct 21, 2019)

Really dig the art style.  Do you just use paint pens?


----------



## Barry (Oct 21, 2019)

Love the artwork!


----------



## tdukes (Oct 21, 2019)

This is a blue silkscreen painted in with posca pens. Then baked in the oven at 200 degrees for about 15 minutes.

I was able to mix the posca pens to get the different yellows and grey, but these pens aren't really easy to mix colors with.


----------



## DGWVI (Oct 21, 2019)

tdukes said:


> This is a blue silkscreen painted in with posca pens. Then baked in the oven at 200 degrees for about 15 minutes.
> 
> I was able to mix the posca pens to get the different yellows and grey, but these pens aren't really easy to mix colors with.


You did awesome with the different depths of grey.


----------

